# Pre departure checklist for visit?  And any advice!



## czar (Jan 17, 2014)

Just rented DVC points for our first DVC stay. We're under contract and are waiting on ROFR (submitted 1/3/14). Turns out I have a conference and we snagged a 1br BWV for it.  Traveling with wife, 2 girls (4 & 5) and a 1 yo boy.  My conference is at Swan and Dolphin. 

We're registered for MDE, purchased the DDP, picked MB colors, made ME res, but haven't done anything else. Trying to decide on tix - we'll be able to get 3 days in the park but not sure if PH option is worth it. Thinking it might be since we may want to go back to Epcot at night?  

Looking for anything else we should be doing pre-trip. Totally lost in ADRs and anything else. Is there a checklist somewhere?


----------



## stmartinfan (Jan 17, 2014)

Sorry I can't be of assistance on your question, but your post made me chuckle.  I believe it may have contained the highest number of abbreviations/acronyms I've ever seen on TUG!   I can understand why someone new to the bulletin board can find it confusing.  As an old timer,  I figured out most,but not all, of them.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jan 17, 2014)

czar said:


> .We're registered for MDE, purchased the DDP, picked MB colors, made ME res, but haven't done anything else. Trying to decide on tix - we'll be able to get 3 days in the park but not sure if PH option is worth it. Thinking it might be since we may want to go back to Epcot at night?
> 
> Looking for anything else we should be doing pre-trip. Totally lost in ADRs and anything else. Is there a checklist somewhere?



Park Hopper - YES, is worth it. 

Staying at BWV you can take the book to Hollywood Studios and buses to Magic Kingdom (for the little ones). But lots of shows and little tyke stuff at HS also. 

The ONLY thing you have forgotten is the babysitter or grandparent.

Measure the two girls - height restrictions are on a lot of rides. Better to know than have 1 stand in line and be under height.


----------



## czar (Jan 17, 2014)

stmartinfan said:


> Sorry I can't be of assistance on your question, but your post made me chuckle.  I believe it may have contained the highest number of abbreviations/acronyms I've ever seen on TUG!   I can understand why someone new to the bulletin board can find it confusing.  As an old timer,  I figured out most,but not all, of them.



Haha. And I didn't use all of them. DVC is a language all it's own.


----------



## czar (Jan 17, 2014)

vacationhopeful said:


> Park Hopper - YES, is worth it.
> 
> Staying at BWV you can take the book to Hollywood Studios and buses to Magic Kingdom (for the little ones). But lots of shows and little tyke stuff at HS also.
> 
> ...



Ok great thanks. Good idea on ride height. 

Babysitter. Hmmmmmm. That will be tough. Wife is super picky about leaving the kids with a babysitter on vacation. 

I'm also wondering about an annual pass. Timing is just off. Was thinking if we got our membership and qualifies for AP doscount, we could get two trips out of it since we'll probably got next year presidents week.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jan 17, 2014)

You have to show your DVC membership card --- but if you pass ROFR and close, see if you can pickup your DVC Member card at member services. (Downtown Disney near the Girriiha Chocolates Store). That is where you buy the AP also ....

One year, I did trade on a partial used Park Hopper towards the AP -- got a credit for the unused portion.


----------



## elaine (Jan 17, 2014)

my advice, get basic tickets and decide when you are there--you can add PH on the fly at member services on your way out of 1 park before going to the 2nd park--or at DTD. Also, you can upgrade to AP, with the DVC discount while there at member services--must be done within 14 days of 1st use of tickets and must be done in person-you will get full value of your ticket.


----------



## JPrisco (Jan 17, 2014)

Have you made dinner reservations?


----------



## czar (Jan 18, 2014)

elaine said:


> my advice, get basic tickets and decide when you are there--you can add PH on the fly at member services on your way out of 1 park before going to the 2nd park--or at DTD. Also, you can upgrade to AP, with the DVC discount while there at member services--must be done within 14 days of 1st use of tickets and must be done in person-you will get full value of your ticket.



Ok thanks. I see that undercover tourist offers a three day Park hopper ticket with two free days right now. I'm thinking that even though there are days when we may not go into the parks, since we'll be at boardwalk villas, we may want to go in to Epcot or Hollywood studios for dinner. So at this point I think I'm leaning towards getting a three day park hopper with the extra 2 day bonuses - and then if our membership comes through, we can update annual passes bridging her tickets.


----------



## czar (Jan 18, 2014)

JPrisco said:


> Have you made dinner reservations?



No, it seemed really complicated until I signed up for my Disney experience and realize that it's actually not so bad. I made one last night and will make the rest today. Thanks for letting me know. Seems like even at 40 days out the week after Presidents week there are not many reservation options.


----------



## csxjohn (Jan 18, 2014)

stmartinfan said:


> Sorry I can't be of assistance on your question, but your post made me chuckle.  I believe it may have contained the highest number of abbreviations/acronyms I've ever seen on TUG!   I can understand why someone new to the bulletin board can find it confusing.  As an old timer,  I figured out most,but not all, of them.



Yep, I stopped reading when I got to this line because I knew I would be of no help.



> We're registered for MDE, purchased the DDP, picked MB colors, made ME res, but haven't done anything else.


----------



## Rob562 (Jan 18, 2014)

Paper FastPass tickets will be eliminated in all 4 WDW parks by the end of next week.

If you want to pre-arrange any times with the new FastPass+ system, you'll have to purchase tickets and get them associated with your profiles on the My Disney Experience website. That'll also allow you to use the MagicBands as entry to the parks and to check in for your FastPass+ reservations.
Otherwise you'd be limited to making day-of FP+ reservations.

-Rob


----------



## czar (Jan 18, 2014)

Rob562 said:


> Paper FastPass tickets will be eliminated in all 4 WDW parks by the end of next week.
> 
> If you want to pre-arrange any times with the new FastPass+ system, you'll have to purchase tickets and get them associated with your profiles on the My Disney Experience website. That'll also allow you to use the MagicBands as entry to the parks and to check in for your FastPass+ reservations.
> Otherwise you'd be limited to making day-of FP+ reservations.
> ...



I'm torn but with the lower price and 10% ebates offer, I'm leaning toward buying the vouchers and not having access to FP+ until we get to the parks. I'm hopeful that there will be enough selections for FP for what we're looking for morning of.


----------



## Serina (Jan 19, 2014)

A couple of suggestions that worked well for us when our son was young: get to the park as soon as it opens ("rope drop"), it's well worth getting up early as the crowds pick up in the late morning to early afternoon. We liked to go back to the resort when parks got crowded to rest/kids take nap etc., & then to a park for the evening. Also, we liked having reservations at a character breakfast or dinner...the characters come to you instead of you having to stand in line waiting to see them. If you think you want groceries for your villa, look into Garden Grocers. You order on line & they deliver to your resort. Have fun...we LOVE being DVC owners.


----------



## kjsgrammy (Jan 19, 2014)

czar said:


> I'm torn but with the lower price and 10% ebates offer, I'm leaning toward buying the vouchers and not having access to FP+ until we get to the parks. I'm hopeful that there will be enough selections for FP for what we're looking for morning of.



If you buy thru Undercover Tourist, you get actual tickets, not vouchers (at least that was how it was in the past - not sure that has changed).  So if you order immediately and have them shipped overnight you should be able to enter the tickets under your Disney on-line account.


----------



## czar (Jan 19, 2014)

kjsgrammy said:


> If you buy thru Undercover Tourist, you get actual tickets, not vouchers (at least that was how it was in the past - not sure that has changed).  So if you order immediately and have them shipped overnight you should be able to enter the tickets under your Disney on-line account.



I have a few weeks before we go. Do we need the tix in hand to link before our magic bands ship, so can we link he tix and FP+ after they ship?


----------



## chriskre (Jan 19, 2014)

stmartinfan said:


> Sorry I can't be of assistance on your question, but your post made me chuckle.  I believe it may have contained the highest number of abbreviations/acronyms I've ever seen on TUG!   I can understand why someone new to the bulletin board can find it confusing.  As an old timer,  I figured out most,but not all, of them.



:hysterical:  This is standard Disney lovers talk, it is another language for sure!   



czar said:


> I'm torn but with the lower price and 10% ebates offer, I'm leaning toward buying the vouchers and not having access to FP+ until we get to the parks. I'm hopeful that there will be enough selections for FP for what we're looking for morning of.



If you are going to wait til you get there, you will need to be there at rope drop to do the "E-ticket" rides and then FP+ the others.  They are restricting FP's on some ride classifications.  You only get 3 right now.   You may want to install one of the apps that gives you estimated ride times.  Apparently the apps are more accurate than the signs at the beginning of the lines.  

From what I'm reading this new FP+ system works great for those who sleep in and can make FP times for the afternoon but for those who want to go earlier in the day then you will definitely need to rope drop.  

Good luck on your ROFR.  Where are you buying?


----------



## czar (Jan 19, 2014)

chriskre said:


> :hysterical:  This is standard Disney lovers talk, it is another language for sure!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks. I'm worried that since the paper machines are going, and FP+ is being rolled out completely, we'll be out of luck when we get there. And arriving late Monday night means RD might not be possible Tue am at HS and we have an ADR at 9:05 for breakfast. 

$130 aside, I think I'll go ahead and buy the real tix through UCT and link them up when they arrive so I can make the FP+ res and get the most from our visit. 

Just want to make sure we can link our tux AFTER we get our Magic Bamds since they're shipping in 4 days and we won't have our tix by then.


----------



## czar (Jan 19, 2014)

chriskre said:


> Good luck on your ROFR.  Where are you buying?



AKV - we got a great deal so nervous about passing.


----------



## chriskre (Jan 19, 2014)

czar said:


> Thanks. I'm worried that since the paper machines are going, and FP+ is being rolled out completely, we'll be out of luck when we get there. And arriving late Monday night means RD might not be possible Tue am at HS and we have an ADR at 9:05 for breakfast.
> 
> $130 aside, I think I'll go ahead and buy the real tix through UCT and link them up when they arrive so I can make the FP+ res and get the most from our visit.
> 
> Just want to make sure we can link our tux AFTER we get our Magic Bamds since they're shipping in 4 days and we won't have our tix by then.



Since you are limited on time I'd definitely buy now and plan accordingly.
You only get 3 E-ticket FP ressies per day regardless of park hopping, so what I am hearing others say is that they are FP+-ing for one park in the afternoon  or evening and then rope dropping at another to maximize use.  

I'm sure Disney will eventually go to some sort of tiered FP+, FP++ and super duper FP+++ system depending on whether you are on site or off and an owner or not.  At least I hope so cause 3 FP+ isn't gonna cut it for most of us.  :annoyed:



czar said:


> AKV - we got a great deal so nervous about passing.



Awesome!  This is my favorite resort although I own at SSR.  
Fingers crossed that the monkey is busy when your contract passes by.


----------



## got4boys (Jan 19, 2014)

You mention that you are going to a conference. Since you are attending the conference, the conference offers discounted Disney Tickets for people who are registered. You might want to check out their pricing before committing to an annual pass. There are savings in those.

Don't get me wrong, we love the annual pass, but the annual pass gives a great reason go back to Disney more than once in a year so you can get your monies worth.


----------



## czar (Jan 19, 2014)

got4boys said:


> You mention that you are going to a conference. Since you are attending the conference, the conference offers discounted Disney Tickets for people who are registered. You might want to check out their pricing before committing to an annual pass. There are savings in those.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, we love the annual pass, but the annual pass gives a great reason go back to Disney more than once in a year so you can get your monies worth.



Oh, great advice!  I will check.  The reason I was thinking AP was that we could go back again next year Pres week, so if our DVC membership comes in time, we could get 5 days in this year and 7 next year for just the cost of the AP.

I will check the conference website now!


----------



## czar (Jan 19, 2014)

got4boys said:


> You mention that you are going to a conference. Since you are attending the conference, the conference offers discounted Disney Tickets for people who are registered. You might want to check out their pricing before committing to an annual pass. There are savings in those.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, we love the annual pass, but the annual pass gives a great reason go back to Disney more than once in a year so you can get your monies worth.



WOW, so glad you mentioned this - a $200+ savings and we also get: one (1) complimentary bonus visit to an additional Disney Experience, valid at any one of the following: Disney's Typhoon Lagoon Water Park, Disney's Blizzard Beach Water Park, DisneyQuest® Indoor Interactive Park, ESPN Wide World of Sports Complex with 30 minutes of game access at The PlayStation® Pavilion, one round of golf at Disney's Oak Trail Golf Course, or one round of miniature golf before 4:00 p.m. at Disney's WinterSummerland Miniature Golf Course or Disney's Fantasia Gardens Miniature Golf Course!

We also just signed u for the DIsney Premier CC, which is offering a $200 statement credit, so this will save us about $400 off our tix!


----------



## JPrisco (Jan 19, 2014)

czar said:


> No, it seemed really complicated until I signed up for my Disney experience and realize that it's actually not so bad. I made one last night and will make the rest today. Thanks for letting me know. Seems like even at 40 days out the week after Presidents week there are not many reservation options.



Hope you were able to get some of the restaurants you wanted.  I always book ahead, even during down times.  Have been turned away too many times in the past for not having an ADR; learned my lesson.
Joanne


----------



## AnnaS (Jan 20, 2014)

Since you purchased the DDP, I would have all my ADRs set up.

Good luck with ROFR!!!!

We love AKV (own at OKW & BCV).


----------



## czar (Jan 20, 2014)

JPrisco said:


> Hope you were able to get some of the restaurants you wanted.  I always book ahead, even during down times.  Have been turned away too many times in the past for not having an ADR; learned my lesson.
> Joanne



Thanks. Made them all. Really confused though. Last year we got crystal palace during Pres Week reserving the day before at the first slot, which mean we got into the park early and were ready for RD...and got into Todd's for dinner the night of. Nothing when I check for Todd's now any of the nights we're staying. Most of the character breakfasts are at not so great times either. 

Strange. I'll keep checking though. Even when I made my reservations, different times showed up if I went back and tried for something else. Weird.


----------



## Rob562 (Jan 21, 2014)

czar said:


> Just want to make sure we can link our tux AFTER we get our Magic Bamds since they're shipping in 4 days and we won't have our tix by then.



Don't worry, you'll be fine. You're not actually linking the tickets to the Bands, you're linking the tickets to your My Disney Experience profiles. The Bands are simply "pointers" to your profiles, they don't actually hold any information. So when you scan your Band, it "points" the system to your profile to look up your park ticket, room key, FP+ reservation, whatever.

The one thing to be aware with ordering the convention ticket is that you *might* not be able to upgrade it to an Annual Pass. You'll have to ask when you get there.

-Rob


----------



## czar (Jan 21, 2014)

Rob562 said:


> Don't worry, you'll be fine. You're not actually linking the tickets to the Bands, you're linking the tickets to your My Disney Experience profiles. The Bands are simply "pointers" to your profiles, they don't actually hold any information. So when you scan your Band, it "points" the system to your profile to look up your park ticket, room key, FP+ reservation, whatever.
> 
> The one thing to be aware with ordering the convention ticket is that you *might* not be able to upgrade it to an Annual Pass. You'll have to ask when you get there.
> 
> -Rob



Great, thanks; I'm starting to think it's unlikely that we'll get our DVC membership by then anyway - assuming it passes!


----------



## czar (Feb 8, 2014)

So glad we got real tix. Since I am attending a conference there, I was able to get special pricing direct from disney. Now that we've passed ROFR, we've signed paperwork and should close Monday. Hoping to pick up membership card and perhaps upgrade to AP. 

Anyway, reason I'm glad we got real tix is that since we've already made out ADR's we now have FP times that work for them. There wasn't nearly as much flexibility as I thought there would be with the new system, not much control over picking times. This was we probably are better off, at least for day 1. 

We ended up getting 5-day PH tix so we can eat in one f the parks each night for dinner. 

Looking forward I our trip!


----------



## Rob562 (Feb 8, 2014)

czar said:


> So glad we got real tix. Since I am attending a conference there, I was able to get special pricing direct from disney. Now that we've passed ROFR, we've signed paperwork and should close Monday. Hoping to pick up membership card and perhaps upgrade to AP.
> 
> Anyway, reason I'm glad we got real tix is that since we've already made out ADR's we now have FP times that work for them. There wasn't nearly as much flexibility as I thought there would be with the new system, not much control over picking times. This was we probably are better off, at least for day 1.
> 
> ...



You can go in and edit the times for individual FP+ reservations, see if you can work something that's better for you. Or you can stick with the options the system gives you.

-Rob


----------



## lily28 (Feb 8, 2014)

Can you upgrade the conference's special price ticket?


----------



## vacationhopeful (Feb 9, 2014)

lily28 said:


> Can you upgrade the conference's special price ticket?



I did upgrade a Military Discount 7 day ticket into a DVC AP discounted -- Member Services at Downtown Disney.


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 10, 2014)

Just come and have a good time, relax and enjoy your family.


----------



## czar (Feb 10, 2014)

pedro47 said:


> Just come and have a good time, relax and enjoy your family.



Actually I felt pretty overwhelmed when we started out, but there is so much disney info online that now I feel comfortable that we have a good framework and will have a great time. Because we got PH passes, we can sample different parks to see what our kids like. And because we're at BWV we'll be close to a couple parks I think my kids will like. 

We haven't told our kids so it's a big surprise. We're going to tell our oldest when we surprise pick her up from school on the way to the airport!


----------

